# OpenITC OpenVZ 256 MB (UK)



## wlanboy (Aug 16, 2014)

*Provider*: OpenITC
*Plan*: OpenVZ 256mb VPS
*Price*: £12.00 GBP per 3 month
*Location*: Maidenhead, UK

*Purchased*: 07/2014

This is one of the reviews that are sponsored by vpsboard.

I will update each review every two months and will add notes on what happend during this time.

MannDude is funding the reviews and we are randomly selecting providers and test their service, their panels and their support.

If you want to discuss about this topic -> start here.

So back to the review of OpenITC.

*Hardware information:*


cat /proc/cpuinfo (2x)

processor : 0
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model : 45
model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2630 0 @ 2.30GHz
stepping : 7
cpu MHz : 1725.005
cache size : 15360 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 12
core id : 0
cpu cores : 6
apicid : 0
initial apicid : 0
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 13
wp : yes
flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid dca sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx lahf_lm arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid
bogomips : 4600.01
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 46 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:


cat /proc/meminfo

```
MemTotal:         262144 kB
MemFree:           31488 kB
Cached:           212948 kB
Buffers:               0 kB
Active:            66556 kB
Inactive:         157440 kB
Active(anon):       5104 kB
Inactive(anon):     5944 kB
Active(file):      61452 kB
Inactive(file):   151496 kB
Unevictable:           0 kB
Mlocked:               0 kB
SwapTotal:             0 kB
SwapFree:              0 kB
Dirty:                16 kB
Writeback:             0 kB
AnonPages:         11048 kB
Shmem:              2752 kB
Slab:               6648 kB
SReclaimable:       4196 kB
SUnreclaim:         2452 kB
```

dd

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=16k count=8k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
8192+0 records in
8192+0 records out
134217728 bytes (134 MB) copied, 0.257772 s, 521 MB/s
```

wget

```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-08-16 04:44:00--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===========================================================================================>] 104,857,600 69.2M/s   in 1.4s

2014-08-16 04:44:07 (69.2 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```

*Network*:

traceroute dvhn.nl


2 87.117.212.41 (87.117.212.41) 0.421 ms 0.408 ms 0.390 ms
3 610.core1.hex.as20860.net (62.233.127.181) 1.284 ms 1.283 ms 1.280 ms
4 linx-2602.ge-0-0-0.jun1.thn.network.bit.nl (195.66.237.51) 1.672 ms 1.664 ms 1.708 ms
5 806.xe-0-0-0.jun1.bit-2a.network.bit.nl (213.136.1.109) 23.033 ms 23.023 ms 805.xe-0-0-0.jun1.bit-1.network.bit.nl (213.136.1.105) 22.993 ms

traceroute theguardian.co.uk


2 87.117.211.41 (87.117.211.41) 0.452 ms 0.432 ms 0.456 ms
3 593.core1.thn.as20860.net (62.233.127.173) 1.169 ms 1.157 ms 1.140 ms
4 ae11.lon10.ip4.gtt.net (46.33.94.5) 1.184 ms 1.344 ms 1.328 ms
5 ae8.edge4.London.Level3.net (4.68.111.25) 1.233 ms 52.181 ms 52.113 ms
6 vl-3507-ve-121.csw1.London1.Level3.net (4.69.166.10) 1.338 ms * *
7 ae-21-52.car1.London1.Level3.net (4.69.139.98) 1.529 ms 1.548 ms ae-11-51.car1.London1.Level3.net (4.69.139.66) 1.453 ms
8 GUARDIAN-UN.car1.London1.Level3.net (212.113.8.30) 1.677 ms 1.859 ms 1.845 ms

traceroute sueddeutsche.de


2 87.117.211.41 (87.117.211.41) 0.495 ms 0.476 ms 0.452 ms
3 593.core1.thn.as20860.net (62.233.127.173) 1.154 ms 1.133 ms 1.191 ms
4 lndgw2.arcor-ip.net (195.66.224.124) 5.590 ms 5.586 ms 5.161 ms
5 85.205.25.117 (85.205.25.117) 5.438 ms 5.445 ms 5.424 ms
6 92.79.213.165 (92.79.213.165) 18.318 ms 17.711 ms 17.684 ms
7 92.79.201.226 (92.79.201.226) 19.446 ms 22.914 ms 22.678 ms
8 92.79.202.110 (92.79.202.110) 19.523 ms 19.540 ms 19.518 ms
9 188.111.149.114 (188.111.149.114) 25.299 ms 25.357 ms 25.332 ms
10 145.253.180.29 (145.253.180.29) 24.639 ms 24.797 ms 25.022 ms

traceroute washingtonpost.com


2 87.117.211.41 (87.117.211.41) 0.313 ms 0.296 ms 0.309 ms
3 593.core1.thn.as20860.net (62.233.127.173) 33.445 ms 33.438 ms 33.458 ms
4 40ge1-3.core1.lon2.he.net (195.66.224.21) 13.825 ms 14.076 ms 14.066 ms
5 100ge1-1.core1.nyc4.he.net (72.52.92.166) 66.993 ms 66.986 ms 66.970 ms
6 10ge4-1.core1.nyc5.he.net (184.105.213.218) 75.532 ms 74.984 ms 74.748 ms
7 lightower-fiber-networks.10gigabitethernet3-2.core1.nyc5.he.net (216.66.50.106) 67.019 ms 67.193 ms 67.150 ms
8 ae12.nycmnyzrj91.lightower.net (64.72.64.110) 71.491 ms 67.168 ms 67.162 ms
9 xe-0-3-0.nycmny83j41.lightower.net (72.22.160.132) 67.482 ms 67.438 ms 67.433 ms
10 xe-7-3-0.nwrknjmdj91.lightower.net (72.22.160.146) 67.629 ms 67.625 ms 67.609 ms
11 remote.hvdata.net (64.72.64.26) 72.989 ms 72.985 ms 72.960 ms
12 66.37.33.198.lightower.net (66.37.33.198) 74.540 ms 74.503 ms 74.707 ms
13 198.72.14.34 (198.72.14.34) 74.667 ms 74.661 ms 74.704 ms

*Speedtest through OpenVPN:*

**

*What services are running?*


OpenVPN Server
Private SMB server
Redis node
*Support:*

No tickets needed yet.

*Custom control panel:*

First impressive feature: You are able to select the node.



Afterwards you can select the known parameters:









Nice overview about your vps:



And the ability to migrate the host node:



And full IPv6 support:



*Overall experience:*

A snappy vps with a good network connection.

I like their panel and the idea behind it. You can manage everything on your own.

Did not have to send a single ticket.

Yet another host having the "one login for all" strategy.

*Update status:*

**

13 minutes of network downtime since the first month. The first two minutes do not count because I started the test before I started the vps.

CPU and I/O are doog.

Network is great within the EU.

I will refresh the uptime report every two months.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 16, 2014)

Oh wow, those are some impressive panel features actually! I don't think I've ever seen anyone let you choose your own _node _or migrate your instance yourself. Did you try the migrate feature yet?


----------



## yomero (Aug 16, 2014)

A little detail. The dd output is incomplete, or was cut or something =P

Edit: And yes, OpenITC probably has the panel with most features in the market (at least the low end market).


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 16, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Oh wow, those are some impressive panel features actually! I don't think I've ever seen anyone let you choose your own _node _or migrate your instance yourself. Did you try the migrate feature yet?


Nope, no need to change the node 



yomero said:


> A little detail. The dd output is incomplete, or was cut or something =P
> 
> Edit: And yes, OpenITC probably has the panel with most features in the market (at least the low end market).


Thanks, updated the section.

And yes their panel is great - you can even set vps to auto expire or auto renew mode.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 27, 2014)

Time for an update:

**

0 minutes of network downtime since the first month.

Uptime of the vps itself is 111 days.

CPU and I/O are good.

Network is great within the EU:


wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-10-27 12:10:36-- http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175, 88.150.247.170
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 52.4M/s in 1.9s

2014-10-27 12:10:38 (52.4 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]

It is now my one and only uk vpn server.


----------



## yomero (Oct 27, 2014)

Yep solid as rock, but unfortunately I cancelled mine because it was just idling. One of the best offers around, when they started to offer KVM stuff. Even cheaper than this plan and with 256MB too.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 20, 2014)

Time for an update:

**

0 minutes of network downtime since the last month.

Uptime of the vps itself is 165 days.

CPU and I/O are very good.

Network is still great within the EU but have some times with limited available bandwidth:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-12-20 14:11:03--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 88.150.247.170, 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|88.150.247.170|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===================================================================================>] 104,857,600 13.3M/s   in 7.6s

2014-12-20 14:11:10 (13.2 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 26, 2015)

Time for an update:

**

42 minutes of network downtime since the last month. (Downtime was an announced maintainance of the node)

Uptime of the vps itself is 2 days.

CPU and I/O are very good.

Network is great within the EU (and even greater after the port upgrade):


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null--2015-01-26 15:22:01--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175, 88.150.247.170
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[======================>] 104,857,600 78.1M/s   in 1.3s

2015-01-26 15:22:02 (78.1 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 23, 2015)

Time for an update:

**

17 minutes of network downtime since the last month.

Uptime of the vps itself is 25 days.

CPU and I/O are very good.

Network is good:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-02-23 09:09:15--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 88.150.247.170, 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|88.150.247.170|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[========================================================>] 104,857,600 66.2M/s   in 1.5s

2015-02-23 09:09:16 (66.2 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 26, 2015)

Time for an update:

**

0 minutes of network downtime since the last month.

Uptime of the vps itself is 56 days.

CPU and I/O are very good.

Network is good:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-03-26 20:20:49--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 88.150.247.170, 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|88.150.247.170|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[========================================================>] 104,857,600 60.7M/s   in 1.6s

2015-03-26 20:20:51 (60.7 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 3, 2015)

Time for an update:



0 minutes of network downtime since the last update.
Uptime of the vps itself is 186 days.
CPU and I/O are very good.
Network is great:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-08-03 11:54:21--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===========================================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600  109M/s   in 0.9s

2015-08-03 11:54:22 (109 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 1, 2015)

Time for an update:



0 minutes of network downtime since the last update.
Uptime of the vps itself is 215 days.
CPU and I/O are very good.
Network is great:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-09-01 18:31:15--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===================================================================================================>] 104,857,600  104M/s   in 1.0s

2015-09-01 18:31:16 (104 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 6, 2015)

Time for an update:





0 minutes of network downtime since the last update.
CPU and I/O are very good.
Network is great.


----------

